# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Статистика

## Sergey R

Харе Кришна Ямуначарья прабху! Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны! Спасибо Вам большое за Ваши ответы!

ПРЕДИСТОРИЯ: Щас общество упорно прокачивает Артху, различные бизнес-тренинги, книги об успешных продажах и прочее. А тем временем, новички желающие сделать себе карьеру, скажем, в отделе продаж в какой нибудь якобы преуспевающей фирме, с открытым ртом записывают различные "золотые" приемы для успешных продаж. Один из них например: делать по 200 звонков в день и ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО будет сделка. На вопрос чуть более разумных новичков - "Это что лотерея? ведь где гарантия что на 200 попыток набранных номеров на др. конце провода будет живой человек???"  На что у акул продаж уже есть готовый ответ - "Есть статистика которая гласит, на 100 звонков/10 предложений, на 10 предложений/1 сделка". Разум новичков после такого убедительного аргумента снова теряет желание докопаться до Истины. И получается что все на сегодняшний день тренинги и семинары это одно большое надувательство, лотерея, НО которая почему то работает.

ВОПРОС: я неоднократно наблюдал, как в отделе продаж где даже работают преданные работает это правило - 100 звонков/1 сделка.  И создается иллюзия, что от усилий этих менеджеров по продажам к ним падают в руки плоды, но ведь это не так как кажется на первый взгляд?  Объясните пожалуйста, почему Кришна дает плоды "даже преданным" по тем же схемам что и карми и почему вообще дает?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Сергей!

Теория вероятностей работает с относительной точностью, закон кармы работает с абсолютной точностью. Когда это необходимо для выполнения закона кармы, могут происходить невероятные события. Их феномен признан современной наукой. Например, сейчас очень популярна (переведена на 32 языка, издается миллионными тиражами) книга ливанского математика, выпускника Сорбонны Нассима Талеба «Черный лебедь. Под знаком непредсказуемости». Она повествует именно о невероятных событиях, которые, тем не менее, имели место.  




> на 100 звонков/10 предложений, на 10 предложений/1 сделка


Это среднестатистические данные. Очевидно, что бывают более удачные и менее удачные результаты, чем усредненные. Принцип, описанный в Бхагавад-Гите (18.14), никогда не нарушается:

«Место действия [тело], исполнитель, органы чувств, разнообразные усилия и, наконец, Сверхдуша - все это пять составляющих любого поступка.»

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

